# HELP!!!!! 8 wk old Puppy



## julie scott (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi. This is the first time I have posted here so bear with me if I am making mistakes.....We have a 8week old border terrier puppy. We have now had her 1 week with us. She is our first ever dog so before we got her we did alot of reading and preperartion. She is doing really well on so many levels, toilet training is going well, settling into her crate well and she is good at night. My concerns and it is a real concern is in the last 4 to 5 days she has started growling alot at my daughter who is 3 and me. It's not when playing but more when she is picked up or one of my daughters toys has been taken away. We are constantly taking toys off her, handling her food and making sure she knows she is not pack leader is but she is continuing to do it. I am very confused as to how to handle it. When she has done it I have tried picking her up by the scruff and saying no sternly, she growled more. I have tried shouting no and then putting her in the crate and ignoring her for a while. I am just really anxoius on 2 levels. One that she is going to become a aggresive dog and hurt my daughter but two I want to train her right from wrong in the best possible way. I am struggling with it all at the moment and don't know what to do.....any help would be greatly appreciated... sorry very long post!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to PT  hope you enjoy your stay :ciappa:

When we had a Border collie wich it did this i would growl at her louder you got to show her that you are the pack leader and not her or a deep word NO nothing more.
Hope you get some answers people on here are very helpfull and you my get more answers :001_tongue:


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

I would have a time out in her crate away from you all as soon as she does it pick her up with a stern NO take her straight to her crate and leave her there for 5 mins or so if she crys or screams leave her there till shes quiet again otherwise you'll end up with another problem then let her out Holly my springer when she was a pup did this to just my husband 

good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

It is a puppy thing - I have a golden puppy - whom has the temperament of a saint. However she has growled and wrinkled her nose on occasions when playing when she was your pups age. 

Pups are hard work - think of them like your three year old. What you put in now is what you will get out when they are older.

It is far too easy to just throw in the towel and give up.

Your 3 year old will love her play mate - you as the adult just need to supervise and train your pup AND child.


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

As soon as you have had both its first and second vaccinations you need to take her to training class... NOT just for the puppy, but more for you and yoru family. You need to understand how to train this puppy and you need to understand that with the correct training etc and the earlier it is started the better for you and your new puppy. 
I understand that you have had this puppy for a week and are looking to rehome her already. You must understand this puppy is no different from your 3 year old daughter. She is a baby puppy... she has just come to her new house and still adjusting to her footings. 

If you really think you cannot cope with this new additon it is better to return her back to the breeder, than to sell her on as a novice owner trying to find a suitable home is a daunting task.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I honestly think your puppy is playing, I don't understand this leader of the pack thing. 

I train my dogs how I want them to behave, for instance get a treat for the puppy, a puppy chew or one of his toys when he takes your daughters toy do a swap and praise your puppy, he'll be chuffed he's got something really nice.

Show your daughter how to train your puppy like: sit, fetch just basic commands (ensure the puppy will take treats steadily and gently before allowing your daughter to offer treats).

Have you thought about puppy classes, its a good way to socialise your puppy and discuss problems with experts and other puppy owners and you will find that these problems are normal puppy behaviour.

Keep us posted

Sue


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

how about you and your daugher going to puppy training classes? your daugher might enjoy it and it could help you and the pupp learn.


----------



## Maxine (Nov 1, 2008)

If you have to take something away from your pup have you tried saying "leave" and swapping it for a tasty treat? That way you get the toy back and she thinks she has something even better whilst learning to release it. Eventually she will automatically release it with that command. I would not shake her and shout at her you will just frighten her. Keep treats on you all the time so you can reward her good behaviour straight away.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have read the post on your Puppy i hope you get the problem sorted soon. I to have a Puppy and shes been great and so loving. The only problem I had was her being left on her own at night. I have brought a Dap Diffuser (plug in) this as helped her and she now sleeps alot better at night. This might help you too as it smells like the mother and it helps to settle them in and calms them down. It says it helps older dogs that are frightened of fireworks too.
Its worth a try. it help me. Good luck hope all works out for you all.
Here's a link for you to read.
DAP Diffuser Pack: Diffuser Unit + 48ml Vial - £16.04 : Vet UK for Healthy Happy Pets


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

julie tried pm you back .. but it says your pm folder is full?


----------



## julie scott (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks... I will try the DAP diffuser.... Still getting to grips with the PM.... I only had 3 messages in and it was full....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

julie scott said:


> Thanks... I will try the DAP diffuser.... Still getting to grips with the PM.... I only had 3 messages in and it was full....


*JULIE if its of any help, if you need a hand or just somebody to sound off to email instead*


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

julie scott said:


> Hi. This is the first time I have posted here so bear with me if I am making mistakes.....We have a 8week old border terrier puppy. We have now had her 1 week with us. She is our first ever dog so before we got her we did alot of reading and preperartion. She is doing really well on so many levels, toilet training is going well, settling into her crate well and she is good at night. My concerns and it is a real concern is in the last 4 to 5 days she has started growling alot at my daughter who is 3 and me. It's not when playing but more when she is picked up or one of my daughters toys has been taken away. We are constantly taking toys off her, handling her food and making sure she knows she is not pack leader is but she is continuing to do it. I am very confused as to how to handle it. When she has done it I have tried picking her up by the scruff and saying no sternly, she growled more. I have tried shouting no and then putting her in the crate and ignoring her for a while. I am just really anxoius on 2 levels. One that she is going to become a aggresive dog and hurt my daughter but two I want to train her right from wrong in the best possible way. I am struggling with it all at the moment and don't know what to do.....any help would be greatly appreciated... sorry very long post!


Firstly, DO NOT PANIC!!

This is a tiny puppy we are talking about. She is no more being "aggressive" than a tiny baby who pulls your hair.

Forget the "pack leader" nonsense. For the most part, it is an outdated idea. Dogs are perfectly well aware that we are a different species and not other dogs.

Please do not scruff your little puppy and shout at her. You will frighten her and if you appear, to her, to be prone to doing unpleasant and unpredictable things you cannot really blame her if she does the same.

Teach her the "drop" command with treats, so that you swap things SHE has with a nice treat. Practise, so that most of the time, after you have swapped something, you end up giving her her item back. It then becomes a nice game for her - she gives up her toy or whatever, she gets a treat, she gets her toy back. Very handy for when she has something you really NEED to get off her.

Do not tell a dog off for growling. A growl is a signal that the dog is uncomfortable with something and you need to address that, not bully the growl out of them. This often why people get bitten by adult dogs - they punish the dog for the warning growl and then wonder why the dog bites "with no warning!!".

Read this (might have already been posted - I haven't read the whole thread yet) - The Bite Stops Here


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

> Forget the "pack leader" nonsense. For the most part, it is an outdated idea. Dogs are perfectly well aware that we are a different species and not other dogs.


I wouldn't say its outdated, but it's a good point that you make, Dogs react very differently to humans than they do toward other dogs so they certainly don't see us as another dog. I guess we will never really know exactly how they view us and its probably wrong to assume that we know what they are thinking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

seems like there is some great advice on here! i really hope that it is helping with the pup!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Depends what is meant by pack leader I guess.... I think dogs, like children, like direction and feel safer if someone seems to be in charge.

However, you still hear of trainers trotting out all the old stuff "make sure you always eat before the dog", "always go through doors before the dog", "never let a dog on furniture" etc etc.... now that really is fanciful. My dogs always eat before me, they generally go through doors before me (unless I've asked them to sit and wait) and they come on the sofa if I feel like letting them.

It is TRAINING which causes a dog to have manners; not making sure you pretend to eat a biscuit before you give the dog his dinner.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Colliepoodle said:


> Depends what is meant by pack leader I guess.... I think dogs, like children, like direction and feel safer if someone seems to be in charge.
> 
> However, you still hear of trainers trotting out all the old stuff "make sure you always eat before the dog", "always go through doors before the dog", "never let a dog on furniture" etc etc.... now that really is fanciful. My dogs always eat before me, they generally go through doors before me (unless I've asked them to sit and wait) and they come on the sofa if I feel like letting them.
> 
> It is TRAINING which causes a dog to have manners; not making sure you pretend to eat a biscuit before you give the dog his dinner.


Totally agree


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Good article here - Help with training your deaf dog from Barry Eaton


----------



## julie scott (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you for all the great advice. She has been really good today. We have played lots with her in the garden so she has used up lots of energy. She has really caught onto the sit command and waiting at the door before we call her to come in. 

It's been a really productive day. I will read these articles with interest.

Thanks


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't forget - dogs have no concept of "good" or "bad". They are amoral - they do what works. They are not people - which is great. It means they lack spite, or malice. They just do what gets them what they perceive as a reward.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

colliepoodle are you a relation of Jacksons by any chance..


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> colliepoodle are you a relation of Jacksons by any chance..


Um, not that I know of, no! Why?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

lol you both have very similar opinions and ways of expressing them, if I didn't know better I'd think it was her registered under another name! I'm sure you will make good friends with her soon!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh 

No, I don't know her, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Can I ask you Julie what are you feeding your pup,certain foods can lead to hyper problems in dogs and young pups.


----------



## julie scott (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi SallyAnne we are using Perina BETA puupy dried food...This was recommended by the breeder. Again not sure what to beleive on the old food front..... What is good or not so good


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

julie scott said:


> Hi SallyAnne we are using Perina BETA puupy dried food...This was recommended by the breeder. Again not sure what to beleive on the old food front..... What is good or not so good


Hi,
That is what my two were fed by there Breeders,I swapped them gradually onto Burns,I personally don't like the Purina branded foods I find them very high in protein,compared to Burns and other companies.
Beta puppy has 29% protein compared to Burns which has 22%.This can add to problems with behaviour if the protein levels are high resulting in hyper dogs.

I would recommend you swap your puppy over to Burns,JWB,Arden Grange etc....do it gradually though as not to upset your pups tum


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

julie scott said:


> Hi. This is the first time I have posted here so bear with me if I am making mistakes.....We have a 8week old border terrier puppy. We have now had her 1 week with us. She is our first ever dog so before we got her we did alot of reading and preperartion. She is doing really well on so many levels, toilet training is going well, settling into her crate well and she is good at night. My concerns and it is a real concern is in the last 4 to 5 days she has started growling alot at my daughter who is 3 and me. It's not when playing but more when she is picked up or one of my daughters toys has been taken away. We are constantly taking toys off her, handling her food and making sure she knows she is not pack leader is but she is continuing to do it. I am very confused as to how to handle it. When she has done it I have tried picking her up by the scruff and saying no sternly, she growled more. I have tried shouting no and then putting her in the crate and ignoring her for a while. I am just really anxoius on 2 levels. One that she is going to become a aggresive dog and hurt my daughter but two I want to train her right from wrong in the best possible way. I am struggling with it all at the moment and don't know what to do.....any help would be greatly appreciated... sorry very long post!


Hi,

This is your first dog, so everything is new to you, but it is also new to your puppy.

She is very young and at this stage in her life is simply assessing and learning what works and what doesn't work.

It is very important that you keep all her experiences and training positive, so no shouting, no grabbing scruff, and I would also say don't put her in her crate after she misbehaves, as you want her to always see her crate as a positive safe place to be.

If you want to put her in her crate for a time out just don't do it immediately after she has misbehaved, allow a few minutes to elapse first.

You will find this helpful:

The Bite Stops Here

As she is 8 weeks now is a great time to start socialising her, you can take her outside in a carrier, just don't put her on the ground.

As soon as she is 12 weeks, enroll in puppy classes, and have your daughter go along to these with you.

Puppy training classes, Puppy School is a network of UK schools for training young puppies.

Happy training


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Julie,
Been wondering how you are getting on with your puppy ?


----------



## julie scott (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Sallyanne

We are making some progress, I am letting her run around more in the garden which I think is helping with her energy. I spoke with my vets and they suggested when she is growling at my daughter or any of us to isolate her for a couple of mins, then let her out. I have strated to do this but only just so I don't know whether it's working yet.

I am 2 weeks in and just starting to get some routine in place....Tioleting, sleeping, rest, play....We are so not there yet but we are trying very hard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

julie scott said:


> Hi Sallyanne
> 
> We are making some progress, I am letting her run around more in the garden which I think is helping with her energy. I spoke with my vets and they suggested when she is growling at my daughter or any of us to isolate her for a couple of mins, then let her out. I have strated to do this but only just so I don't know whether it's working yet.
> 
> I am 2 weeks in and just starting to get some routine in place....Tioleting, sleeping, rest, play....We are so not there yet but we are trying very hard.


That sounds more positive well done


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh that is brilliant and although not totally there... your progress sounds so positive and at least now you can see a difference. In no time you will have everything balanced. It is hard work, but all worth it in the end (promise) 
Looking forward to piccies when you have a moment


----------



## lisaandmargo (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi 
We have the same problem... margo growls at children....but only little girls!!
We spoke to a trainer and she saids that its unlikely that they will ever be seen as anything more than siblings. Height makes a big difference apparently so if you pick the pup up every time it gives them height which elevates their status.. also popping her in the crate can be seen as a negative attached to your daughter so could exacerbate the problem.. but its confusing as you are worried the pup may attack so cant just ignore it. Ive read getting your daughter to be the one to feed every time can help...hope you get it sorted i know it can be worrying. Its clearly though the pup is trying to establish its position in your household and at the moment sees itself(sorry to keep calling it and it i cant go back to see your pups name or sex) ahead of her.


----------



## julie scott (Nov 1, 2008)

Toto has started whining and crying alot when I put her in the utility. I do understand that she want's to be with us in the kitchen and lounge but I just can't do this all the time. I need to get jobs done and I need to be there to supervise her with my daughter.

I always put her in there after she has had a run in the garden or at least been outside. But she is becomming a lot more vocal and barking.

What should I do, just ignore her? Should I put her in her crate in there if she is being so vocal? I worry what she is doing when she starts barking as when I went in earlier to see she was barking and chewing at the curtains... Any advice or thoughts. I do of course make sure there is music in there and it is open so she can hear us coming and going.

I have since sprayed the curtains with something that is suppoed to discourage her.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

julie scott said:


> Toto has started whining and crying alot when I put her in the utility. I do understand that she want's to be with us in the kitchen and lounge but I just can't do this all the time. I need to get jobs done and I need to be there to supervise her with my daughter.
> 
> I always put her in there after she has had a run in the garden or at least been outside. But she is becomming a lot more vocal and barking.
> 
> ...


Ok,
Move the crate away from things she can get to through the bars,when you put her in there shut the door so she can't get into any mischief,completely ignore her when she's vocal,only go to her when she's quiet,then reward praise and let her out,you might want to pop her straight outside to toilet


----------



## Donny dog (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi there,

We too have just got a new puppy who's now just a few weeks older than yours. Phew, I'm worn out!!! Neither of us have owned a dog before so we are real novices at this, but we decided to go to our local puppy training class. ( Never thought I'd be saying that)! Anyway, they are great with a capital G. So informative and helpful at those times when you're at the end of your tether. I've sat and cried a few times! But now at 14 weeks old, we and Ruby our having a great time with us being in charge. Who'd have thought 'musical sits' would be such fun. 

Enjoy.


----------



## julie scott (Nov 1, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Ok,
> Move the crate away from things she can get to through the bars,when you put her in there shut the door so she can't get into any mischief,completely ignore her when she's vocal,only go to her when she's quiet,then reward praise and let her out,you might want to pop her straight outside to toilet


Sallyanne are you sugesting then that I should put her into her crate if she is whining. At the moment I am only crating her if I go out and at night.

I have enrolled Donny dog for puppy classes, but I don't go until next week. I am looking forward to it. The thing I am looking forward to most is when she has had all her injections and I can actually take her out....


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

julie scott said:


> Sallyanne are you sugesting then that I should put her into her crate if she is whining. At the moment I am only crating her if I go out and at night.
> 
> I have enrolled Donny dog for puppy classes, but I don't go until next week. I am looking forward to it. The thing I am looking forward to most is when she has had all her injections and I can actually take her out....


Ooops I think I've got my wires crossed 
I thought you mean't she was vocal whilst in her crate,
I never left my dogs on their own unattended because of them been pups they found ways of keeping themselves amused,chewing up lino,coats,shoes etc,if I couldn't watch them I would crate them till I could supervise them.

I wouldn't advise you to crate her while she's been vocal,but I would crate her if I couldn't supervise her or if I needed to do jobs,go out etc...
Puppies can be very demanding and soon find ways of amusing themselves,don't forget she will also be starting to teeth soon so will need plently of things to chew on.

When you start taking her out the recommended rule is 5 mins per month of age,for example,at 3 months a pup should be getting 15 minutes onlead excercise, 5 minutes x 3 months = 15 minutes


----------



## julie scott (Nov 1, 2008)

Just wanted to update to say things are alot easier here. As I type Toto is happy snuggled on my lap and we are doing some lovely bonding....

I have found this web site a god send although my beginning was a bit rocky:yikes: but onwards an dupwards. Last lot of injections on Monday and then only one week to go and then I can show her to the reat of the world....


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

yay!!! i am so so so happy for you!!!!


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Im hoping to get a BT in the spring, can we have a photo please?


----------



## julie scott (Nov 1, 2008)

do you know how I do that as I do have some


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw well done Julie. You seem to be doing a great job after the rocky start. At the bottom of a reply there is a link that says manage attachment, just click on that and its straight forward from there. Piccies Yeah


----------



## julie scott (Nov 1, 2008)

Finally got around to uploading a photo.....


----------



## kerry_candice (Nov 17, 2008)

julie scott said:


> Finally got around to uploading a photo.....


awww she looks quite content in that pic, hope uz are doin alot better now!!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

awww Toto looks great.. so glad you figured out how to post a picture!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Awww,
What a cutie!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw He looks too sweet to have caused the trouble Bless


----------



## julie scott (Nov 1, 2008)

She is very cute.....we have been able to start to walk her this weekend which has been so nice. Although brief I have really enjoyed it and feel like I am bonding with her even more when it's Toto and I walking along!

We went along to a puppy class on Thursday and that was very entertaining there were about 10 dogs in the room with their owners and Toto was so meak and mild....I just let her get on with it and didn't pick her up. She soon came out of her shell and ended up barking at the bigger puppies to play with her. Very entertaining. It also made me realise how far we had come with Toto in the fact she is clean in the house now and is good on the lead etc...lots of hard work and stress is starting to pay off.

She still trys to play bite with my daughter, that I really don't like but I feel so much more in control now and Toto sences that and gives me no lip:thumbup: I guess that she will just mellow in time

Quick question, she appeared very cold on her walk this morning. Now I do see small dogs with these types of coats on. Should I be putting her in something like that or will she just become hardy to it. I would rather not put her in anything at all but don't want to be cruel if she is cold.


----------

